# C.J. Brown Walleye catching!



## BlueBoat98

I'll start a new thread since "the season" has begun. I was out yesterday, May 27, for a shakedown cruise since my boat engine was tuned up. It took 7 weeks but she runs like a scalded dog! Yesterday I went out without my landing net or measuring board but it didn't matter. Got one 8 inch "yearling" Walleye and 10 or so Crappies, some kitties and gills. Another guy had 3 keeper eyes that he released. I was off the water by 11:00. 

Today I was out by 6:30, got at least 10 short Walleyes, 3 keepers and one 14". It was SO FREAKIN' HOT that I came in by 10:00. All the keepers were from jigging on a featureless flat in 10 fow.

A comment on those short fish. They are really stupid and will swallow pretty much anything. Please be careful with them and release unharmed. That is the future of the fishery. I'll never forget a guy years ago who was catching one 10" fish after another on a bare hook and a worm on the bottom which they swallowed whole. He left a trail of gutted baby Walleye floating in his wake and bragged about how well he was doing. No amount of ridicule or shame can change such a dumb person.

I'll be out a lot now and will post as it seems appropriate.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## crappie hunter

Got out on Friday to beat both the heat and the crowd, fished from 830 to about 1130, jigged the same spot, Mike, you know it well! Boated 6 keepers (kept 3), largest 18.5", caught what I would guess was between 20 10-12" walleye and a few just short of 15", the key was changing up colors frequently, when the bite slowed, I changed color and it would immediately pick back up, all in all it was a great #'s day, didn't get into the customary crappie, gills and kitties that are usually picked up.


----------



## Troy Dave

Really nice conditions today, a little breeze and clouds to keep it cool. Did not start feeling hot till 1:30 or so. Moved around some and managed 2 to 4 eyes at each spot. Ended up with 2-16" a 17, 18 and 19". Three of the shorts were around 14 and the rest were 10 inchers. Also got into a lot of white bass, the most I've caught in CJ in several years. Found them every where we went but the largest concentration was by the gravel pit. Caught the majority of them on silver jigging spoons. And I finally caught something on a moonshot shiver minnow, been trying off and on since last spring. Got 2 eyes some crappie and a couple white bass on it.
If I am allowed to go out again tomorrow, may go to Caesars Creek. Still looking for my first musky of 2018. The rainy forecast may keep some of the pleasure boats home.


----------



## bethel_caller

I was there today also. I managed to pull 2 that were 18+ and some nice crappie. Lots of shorts.


----------



## Tin Guppy

Dave you were on the barn foundation when went


----------



## Tin Guppy

Sorry about last post, anyway my neighbor Terry was on one of my favorite places . So we drifted off the campground point 20 10" eyes some cats, bluegill,2 crappie and 2 perch.


----------



## BlueBoat98

I was out yesterday as well but only stayed until 10:30 due to a family commitment. Pulled 3 keepers plus some good Crappies and some shorties. Had a BIG fish of some sort on but he didn't give me a chance to set the hook so he just doubled my rod, gave me a heart attack and let go. I was going to go out this morning but the chance of rain kept me home. Looks like I was right because it's pouring out there right now. Anyway, I'm retired so I can go TOMORROW!

See you out there.

MC


----------



## Troy Dave

I didn't make it out today. Last night the wife asked if I had any plans for today, meaning she did. And since I fished Sat. I couldn't say I wanted to fish today too. So I have been weeding flower beds and replacing some landscape timbers. I'm on lunch break now.


----------



## BlueBoat98

Troy Dave said:


> I didn't make it out today. Last night the wife asked if I had any plans for today, meaning she did. And since I fished Sat. I couldn't say I wanted to fish today too. So I have been weeding flower beds and replacing some landscape timbers. I'm on lunch break now.


Been there, done that, Dave!
MC


----------



## brandtcountry

I went out this morning caught 5 shorts one keeper and a bunch of white bass. Also hooked into something huge on a jig fought it for a few minutes until it straightened my hooks had to be something well above the 20+ range! What the hell could be in that place?


----------



## BlueBoat98

brandtcountry said:


> I went out this morning caught 5 shorts one keeper and a bunch of white bass. Also hooked into something huge on a jig fought it for a few minutes until it straightened my hooks had to be something well above the 20+ range! What the hell could be in that place?


Well, there are Walleyes over 10 pounds but it's more likely to have been a big Channel Cat. They go up to 20 or so in there. An occasional small Flathead has been taken but a big one would be very unlikely to take a jig. I caught a small Blue Cat in there (3 pounds) last year but have never seen a big one. However, the state has recently stocked Blue Cats in C.J. according to the fish survey guy. If they take hold those 20 pound Channels will start seeming small.


----------



## Bohanan66

What are the eyes biting on? Crawler rigs or artificials?


----------



## BlueBoat98

Well, I pretty much only use a jig/crawler and they are hitting that reasonably well. Troy Dave uses jigs and jigging spoons a lot and he's doing well. If they are "on" and you are in the right spot I believe they will hit anything you are comfortable presenting.

Today they weren't hitting much of anything. Water temp was down a bit to 76°. I caught about 15' of Walleye 10" at a time but no keepers. The wind really kicked up to where it just wasn't worth it without much action so I was gone by 9:30. I'll be back out later in the week.

See you out there.
MC


----------



## bethel_caller

BlueBoat98 said:


> Well, I pretty much only use a jig/crawler and they are hitting that reasonably well. Troy Dave uses jigs and jigging spoons a lot and he's doing well. If they are "on" and you are in the right spot I believe they will hit anything you are comfortable presenting.
> 
> Today they weren't hitting much of anything. Water temp was down a bit to 76°. I caught about 15' of Walleye 10" at a time but no keepers. The wind really kicked up to where it just wasn't worth it without much action so I was gone by 9:30. I'll be back out later in the week.
> 
> See you out there.
> MC


I was using homemade crawler “harness” and cranks. I was able to get walleye on both.


----------



## Bohanan66

Drifting or trolling?


----------



## BlueBoat98

Bohanan66 said:


> Drifting or trolling?


Most of us set up on a spot with a trolling motor or anchor and cast jigs or work them or spoons vertically. Harnesses and cranks are nearly always trolled. Some guys drag harnesses on a drift if the wind is right.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

In the mid 1990s leant a tape measure used on a 56 pound flathead caught at night off of the gravel bar just NW of the Marina. That monster was fully 59" long and was taken on a surf rod using a whole fresh dead 10" shad as bait suspended just off the bottom and fished into the old gravel pit. Biggest thing have ever seen come out of CJ. Please keep in mind that Otis Kirby the former owner of Beaver Pay Lake used to stock the now submerged gravel pits in the reservoir regularly until about 1964 when the Corps of Engineers began buying up the properties that are now the Park. Have several times had 20 lb test snapped out there at night using various baits in the past... Felt like had accidentally snagged a nuclear powers attack submarine with 110% on the reactor, never gained 1" either time, had to flip the bail back open after setting the hook to keep from being dragged into very deep water and lost both of them as soon as closed it again. Kinda scary at night by myself out there and get a hit like that...


----------



## brandtcountry

I ran into the game warden today and he said the survey guy most likely was mistaken that they were no Blues stocked in Cj Brown.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

no fish in cj......at all go to paint creek....loaded!!!!!~


----------



## All Thumbs

Saugeye Tom said:


> no fish in cj......at all go to paint creek....loaded!!!!!~


indian lake is loaded and CC has tons too - all of cj brown's walleyes went out the dam - would i lie to you (i am a fisherman)


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Indian is barren too


----------



## Salmonid

Cjb is no longer on the lust for blue cat stocking and a handful have been surveyed there over the years so apparently from beaver lake just like the flatheads. Btw i saw a reliable picture of one taken there recently in the 20 lb range.


----------



## All Thumbs

Saugeye Tom said:


> Indian is barren too


oh yeah i forgot - i guess the only place in ohio is lake erie


----------



## BlueBoat98

Salmonid said:


> Cjb is no longer on the lust for blue cat stocking and a handful have been surveyed there over the years so apparently from beaver lake just like the flatheads. Btw i saw a reliable picture of one taken there recently in the 20 lb range.


I was just reporting what Christian, the fish biologist survey guy, told me and two other guys on the Sunday before Memorial Day. He specifically said they stocked them "a week ago." I did catch a 3 pound or so Blue Cat last year so there must be some reproduction by the ones that are in there. ODNR is hot to do something about the big shad in the lake. Maybe they reconsidered the Blues because they seem intent on stocking Muskies.

MC


----------



## Salmonid

I keep hearing that same thing about muskies lol.


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> no fish in cj......at all go to paint creek....loaded!!!!!~


 Hey ! Stop sending folks to my backyard  C.C. is were it's at !
( I like Rocky frk better than Paint , at least for saugeye)
Has anyone tried catching walleye from shore in the fall/winter at CJ ? I've been planning on trying a fall night trip for years but just haven't made it --- yet. Also have been planning a trip to Acton, which is closer, ain't got there yet either  ( I will)
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## BlueBoat98

It took a lot of fishing but I finally found a few this morning. Was on the water by 6:15 and got nothing but Crappies, Gills and Kitties until after 10:00 and on my 5th spot. Caught the first two keepers literally within one minute then two more over the next hour or so. Lots and lots of hammer handles and one 14" in that mix. All of the Walleyes on a red jig/worm. I was nearly ready to pull up and go home before that last spot but it was so nice with great conditions that I just kept going. Glad I did now.

Edit: Forgot to mention before, the water temp was down in the 72° - 73° range. That's down from nearly 78° when I was out on Monday. That's a big drop from those cool nights in just 3 days.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## Tastefishy

I've been thinking about trying my luck Saturday morning before the sun really heats up. Does anyone care to share an update?
Thanks!


----------



## BlueBoat98

I would but I haven't been out since my last post. Too many storms and sleep debt from another project I'm on. With the stable weather the past couple of days things should be pretty good. If the water temp is still in the 70s, which I expect, the Walleyes should be active. I will be back on the water on Tuesday or maybe Wednesday.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## Tastefishy

Thanks for the update! 
I am going to try to get on the water before daylight and see whats up then. 
I was at Alum this morning and the algae and water weeds are in high gear unlike five days ago. I put a Flicker shad out at 65 feet of line and after getting it in the rod holder and reaching for a second rod, a large Musky smashed it. The rod tip caught my eye and then the drag went singing and I looked back to drop the second rod back in place and the Musky came out of the water and the lure out of its' mouth. I would guess it went around 36" but it was over in a flash. Anyway. The Saugeye bite was not doing much for me this morning and so, I try for Walleye instead. I sure hope the water looks better than Alum did today!


----------



## BlueBoat98

Tastefishy said:


> Thanks for the update!
> I am going to try to get on the water before daylight and see whats up then.
> I was at Alum this morning and the algae and water weeds are in high gear unlike five days ago. I put a Flicker shad out at 65 feet of line and after getting it in the rod holder and reaching for a second rod, a large Musky smashed it. The rod tip caught my eye and then the drag went singing and I looked back to drop the second rod back in place and the Musky came out of the water and the lure out of its' mouth. I would guess it went around 36" but it was over in a flash. Anyway. The Saugeye bite was not doing much for me this morning and so, I try for Walleye instead. I sure hope the water looks better than Alum did today!



Well, that was exciting! C.J. doesn't have much of an algae problem, probably because it doesn't drain a huge amount of agricultural land. There are basically no "water weeds," not enough if the truth were told. We are coming in to what's traditionally the very best month or so for Walleye out there. I wish I could go in the morning but life gets in the way even for old retired guys like me. Good luck!

See you out there.

MC


----------



## Tastefishy

I understand what your saying about projects and the like. I fixed some of that problem two months ago when I told ole girlfriend it was time she find her own place. Now I'm back to playing when I feel like it for a while. 
The weather forecast says it water will be flat tomorrow with little wind. I hope those eyes' have their sun glasses on!


----------



## BlueBoat98

Tastefishy said:


> I understand what your saying about projects and the like. I fixed some of that problem two months ago when I told ole girlfriend it was time she find her own place. Now I'm back to playing when I feel like it for a while.
> The weather forecast says it water will be flat tomorrow with little wind. I hope those eyes' have their sun glasses on!


Well, I've been married to my "ole girlfriend" for nearly 46 years so I don't think she's going anywhere. Three grown daughters and 5 grandkids add to the complexity. I'm working on getting out there tomorrow even so. Flat water doesn't matter if you get out there early. I've caught big Walleyes on a flat calm with 80° + air temps. Just get off the water by 11:00 or so when it gets busy with pleasure boats and lake lice and the sun beats down.


----------



## Tastefishy

Wow, I understand where you are coming from with family for sure!
You think the north shallow area would be a good place to start out before sun up or maybe the area west of the campground? I've been at C.J. several times but never tried to catch them at 4am. From what I've been reading, they are saying trolling would be a good bet however I'm not sure C.J. would fall into that category. Any ideas on how i should proceed?
Thanks,
Brad


----------



## BlueBoat98

Sorry to be so late, just got home and I'm not going out at sunrise. I am not good at trolling by myself so I am not the one to advise you on that. My strong suit is jigging on the humps. There are several areas in the main lake and north end that work for that. Wish I knew the magic for where exactly to find them on a given day. 

Good luck.

MC


----------



## Red Tracker

Red Tracker here and I want to learn anything that will help me catch a few walleye at CJ. I just got my boat but we use to troll the lake many years ago and picked up a few now and then. Any information will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BlueBoat98

Pretty much everything I know is posted here somewhere. It worked last year and so far, so good this year. There used to be more guys on here posting tips but I guess those days are gone.

MC


----------



## Red Tracker

Going to start dragging worm harnesses at Indian this evening. Picked up one short fish last night.


----------



## Red Tracker

What's the best trolling lures f Brown and Indian. We have been using small Flicker Shad , Rattle Traps and J10 Husky Jerks. Getting more Cats at Indian than Saugeye.


----------



## Troy Dave

Started about 6 this morning. A little breeze out of the SE but hardly a ripple, water temp 76. All I caught for the first 3 hours was crappie and 1 small eye. Everywhere I went it was crappie. About 9:30 the breeze picked up to make a little chop and shifted to the SW and I moved back to drift the RR bed. Caught a dozen small 10" eyes and one 17" along with a few cats and a couple more crappie. Toward noon I hit the gravel pit and found five 14" and one 16" eye. Put the two keepers back in the lake and called it a day around 1pm and now I have to mow grass.


----------



## BlueBoat98

I don't know why I keep hitting the water at sunrise since the past few times I haven't caught much of anything until 8:30 or 9:00. There was a light breeze and a very slight chop that helped with the heat. Very few boats out on this Tuesday morning. I got three keeper sized Walleyes today including a 19" which is the biggest I've found all year. I also caught several short Walleyes, a couple of tiny perch and kitties but NO Crappies or Bluegills at all. All Walleyes caught on Chartreuse jig and worm. Another regular nearby was pulling some Chartreuse spinners/worms and he picked up two that were just short of legal that I saw. May have had others. I pulled up and left at 10:30 before it got unbearable. Water temp was at about 81 - 82°.

If the weather stabilizes a bit there should be decent fishing for at least a month or so. Looks like storms for the next few days so I'll be watching the weather.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## Troy Dave

BlueBoat98 said:


> I don't know why I keep hitting the water at sunrise since the past few times I haven't caught much of anything until 8:30 or 9:00. There was a


Because if you don't start at daybreak, there is no point in going at all. At least that is what my grandfather taught me, and I learned the lesson well. I remember when I was around 5, growing up in Oxford, we would walk down an old dirt lane along 4 mile where the old water plant used to be to get to a low head dam to fish. I would always get tangled up in nettles because it would still be dark. As he got older and could not drive he would get mad at my uncle because he wouldn't pick us up until 6:30 or 7. Once it was almost 8am before my uncle came and my grandfather told him there wasn't any point in going, and we didn't. I sometimes get a little peeved if the guy who fishes with me has to be late, even if he has a good reason. And we always start later than I would if I was fishing alone. Now I'm dragging my grandkids out of bed at 4:30 in the morning. It doesn't matter if the fish are biting or not, you have to be there to see the sunrise.


----------



## BlueBoat98

Troy Dave said:


> Because if you don't start at daybreak, there is no point in going at all. At least that is what my grandfather taught me, and I learned the lesson well. I remember when I was around 5, growing up in Oxford, we would walk down an old dirt lane along 4 mile where the old water plant used to be to get to a low head dam to fish. I would always get tangled up in nettles because it would still be dark. As he got older and could not drive he would get mad at my uncle because he wouldn't pick us up until 6:30 or 7. Once it was almost 8am before my uncle came and my grandfather told him there wasn't any point in going, and we didn't. I sometimes get a little peeved if the guy who fishes with me has to be late, even if he has a good reason. And we always start later than I would if I was fishing alone. Now I'm dragging my grandkids out of bed at 4:30 in the morning. It doesn't matter if the fish are biting or not, you have to be there to see the sunrise.



I know, Dave. I'll keep doing it. I have actually pulled nice fish early in the morning. Today I got a 7" Channel Cat on my first cast better than pulling in nothing, but not much!


----------



## Tastefishy

I was out last Saturday and Sunday mornings and picked several short Walleyes and only one keeper. I picked up a couple on pink jig and warm in 12' of water around some humps on both days. I had a couple hits dragging a warm harness with a gold willow blade running 1.5 SOG. However, the best was trolling Silver Streaks Jr spoons. I was running anywhere from 1.9 to 2.5 SOG just above the thermocline. All said and done, I picked up eight shorts, the fish pictured and a nice one that got off at the net. I would guess that one to be better than five pounds. The fish that got away and the one pictured were caught doing 2.4 SOG.
It was so hot with no wind both days, that I was off the water by 10am.
I run a few Slicker Shads around the pond for awhile and a gold Hot N Tot with no luck either. And last but not least, I did not count all the white bass caught however, I bet I picked up six or eight on the spoons. Oh, and a Crappie on a spoon.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Well done


----------



## Tastefishy

Went out Saturday morning from 7:45 until 11:00 and caught one Crappie. I tried jigs, blade baits Snap Raps, Cicada's and finished out with trolling both Flicker Shads and spoons. Had a couple warms taken off the jig and caught the Crappie on a spoon. 
The fish finder showed fish throughout the water column and I would guess it was because the barometric pressure had been real low. The wind was at least 15-20 and had some light rain a few times.


----------



## jig head

Anybody been out this week?


----------



## BlueBoat98

jig head said:


> Anybody been out this week?


Had some troubles with the Jeep so I've been grounded for a week. Supposed to be fixed today so I'll be out early tomorrow to beat the heat. A couple of days of stable weather is good for jig fishing despite the water temp. Will report.


----------



## ristorap

Blueboat98 The time you go late the fish was biting early.


----------



## BlueBoat98

On the water before 6:00 A.M. and had two 17 inch Walleyes in the boat by Sunrise. A third was on the line but got off. The first fish I caught was a 12" Crappie. Ended up with 4 in the 16 - 17 range and a nice 20. Probably caught 10 yearlings but none in the 13 - 14 range. Just couldn't find that 6th one to fill my ticket today. All caught on a 1/8 hot pink jig. 

Water temp is in the upper 70s. When the sun first cleared the trees it was beating down hard but then a few scattered clouds and light breeze made conditions really very nice. I stayed until 10:30. Talked to several OGF guys out there but I'll let them do their own reports. I'll be back out in the morning.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## Tastefishy

Wow, that is a great sunrise picture!


----------



## All Thumbs

BlueBoat98 said:


> Talked to several OGF guys out there but I'll let them do their own reports.


we just caught two shorties and a couple of crappies - right after blue boat left, my partner hooked into something big - turned out to be a pretty big channel cat. guaranteed a 10 lber and i am guessing 12-13 lb. not too bad for cj brown. we left about 11.


----------



## BlueBoat98

right after blue boat left, my partner hooked into something big - turned out to be a pretty big channel cat. guaranteed a 10 lber and i am guessing 12-13 lb. not too bad for cj brown. we left about 11.

HA, wish I had stayed to see David fight that beast! Did he get it into the boat?


----------



## All Thumbs

it was a good long fight but we got him in the boat and the best thing was he spit the hook out right after we got him in the net, never even had to touch him to get him back in the water - its the biggest one that i have seen at cj - 1/8th green jig with a full worm


----------



## BlueBoat98

Same conditions this morning but a whole different story. One buddy pulled a 20" Walleye early and we saw no more keepers the rest of the morning. Even the short ones were few and far between. Four hours is a long time when the fish aren't biting at all and it was even hotter than yesterday. I pulled up at 10:00 to get back in the A.C. at home. I'll try again Wednesday, probably.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## Jeff riley

I found Waldo !!!!!!!


----------



## bwhntr4168

Nice job Mike! I was at c.c. Friday got 4 keepers biggest was 20”! I’m thinking of heading your way depending on weather late in the week! Keep us posted and good luck!


----------



## walleyejigger

tournament there this week end 20 plus boats


----------



## bwhntr4168

Are you fishing it? If you can let us know how it goes!


----------



## walleyejigger

bwhntr4168 said:


> Are you fishing it? If you can let us know how it goes!


yesi am fishing in it will post on the results


----------



## bwhntr4168

walleyejigger said:


> yesi am fishing in it will post on the results


Thank You! Good Luck!


----------



## Troy Dave

Was a hot morning, but not necessarily for fishing. I lasted until 10am when I started getting wetter than the lake. Managed to catch several small eyes and one 18". Lost a possible 16" when I was too lazy to get the net and it dropped off as I lifted it out. That allowed the 18" it's freedom as I wasn't going to mess with one fish. Only caught 4 crappie, 2 gills and a handful of tiny cats. All in all it was much better than Sunday but not as good as last Saturday. Water temp was 77 at dawn.


----------



## BlueBoat98

I set up near Dave on the gravel pit by about 6:30 or before. I had water temp at 82 by 8:00. Found one 16" Walleye (released,) half a dozen hammer handles, an "eater" sized kitty, and some small cats, gills, and Crappie. At 8:30 I went back to the ramp to pick up my Son In Law and 3 grandsons, ages 5, 6 and 8. They had a good time catching Bluegills but it was just too hot to cope, especially with those life vests on. Saw Dave head in and we took a quick cooling loop around the lake and packed it in.

It will be interesting to see if the weather change coming Friday will get things back on track. I'll be out there to find out.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## BlueBoat98

You don't have to be crazy to fish on a day like this but it helps. At least it is no longer hot. I was out rockin' and rollin' in the 20 some mph wind and whitecaps. My 80# 24 volt Minn Kota could barely keep up. I had to go to a 3/16 jig to keep it down which I rarely do. It would have been more tolerable if the fish were cooperating. I pulled 5 short Walleye, 2 Crappies, 1 Gill, 1 Perch, and a decent Kitty. Pulled up at 10:00 because both me and my troller batteries were pretty tired.

I'll be out early on Sunday before the tournament launches at 7:00. Looks like much better conditions then.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## rutty

BlueBoat98 said:


> You don't have to be crazy to fish on a day like this but it helps. At least it is no longer hot. I was out rockin' and rollin' in the 20 some mph wind and whitecaps. My 80# 24 volt Minn Kota could barely keep up. I had to go to a 3/16 jig to keep it down which I rarely do. It would have been more tolerable if the fish were cooperating. I pulled 5 short Walleye, 2 Crappies, 1 Gill, 1 Perch, and a decent Kitty. Pulled up at 10:00 because both me and my troller batteries were pretty tired.
> 
> I'll be out early on Sunday before the tournament launches at 7:00. Looks like much better conditions then.
> 
> See you out there.
> 
> MC


I will be out tomorrow morning to chase down some crappies hopefully. Is that tournament just on Sunday then? I hope it isn't that windy tomorrow.


----------



## BlueBoat98

rutty said:


> I will be out tomorrow morning to chase down some crappies hopefully. Is that tournament just on Sunday then? I hope it isn't that windy tomorrow.


Yes, the tourney is just Sunday from 7:00 - 3:00. There will be at least 40 guys (gals?) out there who know what they're doing. I believe some nice fish will be caught.

Tomorrow should be beautiful with just a little wind. The trouble is it's from the East/NorthEast which generally sucks for fishing out there.

MC


----------



## bwhntr4168

Mike, I’m with those winds are generally Tough! Good Luck!


----------



## rutty

BlueBoat98 said:


> Yes, the tourney is just Sunday from 7:00 - 3:00. There will be at least 40 guys (gals?) out there who know what they're doing. I believe some nice fish will be caught.
> 
> Tomorrow should be beautiful with just a little wind. The trouble is it's from the East/NorthEast which generally sucks for fishing out there.
> 
> MC


And yes the fishing did suck! That wind was terrible.


----------



## bwhntr4168

What did it take to win?


----------



## BlueBoat98

Walleyejigger sent me these results yesterday evening. I took out the guys' names.










Big fish paid another $140.00


----------



## brandtcountry

I was out today in the pontoon jigging Vibes and spoons managed one keeper and 2 shorts on the gravel pit. A younger guy and kid was in a jonboat trolling around 40yds North of me and caught walleye after walleye. I was in utter shock. I guess they are still in there after all.


----------



## EnonEye

BlueBoat98 said:


> Walleyejigger sent me these results yesterday evening. I took out the guys' names.
> View attachment 267553
> 
> 
> 
> Big fish paid another $140.00


Wow, THAT is impressive to catch that total in 1 day. Those guys/gals know a thing or two. Thanx for the report. You know if the 2 top trolling or jigging? WOW


----------



## BlueBoat98

EnonEye said:


> Wow, THAT is impressive to catch that total in 1 day. Those guys/gals know a thing or two. Thanx for the report. You know if the 2 top trolling or jigging? WOW


I know the guys in the 2nd place/big fish boat and they were trolling. I assume the other was also. I was out there jigging for quite a while and there was basically nothing going on for any of us doing that.


----------



## walleyejigger

EnonEye said:


> Wow, THAT is impressive to catch that total in 1 day. Those guys/gals know a thing or two. Thanx for the report. You know if the 2 top trolling or jigging? WOW


hot tots for the win


----------



## EnonEye

walleyejigger said:


> hot tots for the win


goes to show you, old fishing lured never die, they just fade away LOL. Used to do really good there with the older blue/chrome HnT's but the newer models are plastic rather than the old metal ones. Never did nearly as well on the plastic as on the metal ones, maybe just me?


----------



## fishdealer04

EnonEye said:


> goes to show you, old fishing lured never die, they just fade away LOL. Used to do really good there with the older blue/chrome HnT's but the newer models are plastic rather than the old metal ones. Never did nearly as well on the plastic as on the metal ones, maybe just me?


Nope the old metal ones definitely fish better than the plastic ones IMO. The charter boat I first mate on up on Lake Erie my captain has 3 tackle boxes full of old HnT's and there are some days when we can't get them to hit on anything else they absolutely smash the walleye. When a walleye hits one up there they really hit it hard.


----------



## bethel_caller

fishdealer04 said:


> Nope the old metal ones definitely fish better than the plastic ones IMO. The charter boat I first mate on up on Lake Erie my captain has 3 tackle boxes full of old HnT's and there are some days when we can't get them to hit on anything else they absolutely smash the walleye. When a walleye hits one up there they really hit it hard.


A couple of weeks ago I pulled 7.2 lb on blue chrome


----------



## Denny Goettge

Went out yesterday caught 3eyes five crappies trolling reef runners silver and blue late afternoon


----------



## BlueBoat98

I was out before sunrise and could immediately just tell that things were going to be slow. I pulled one decent catfish and a small Walleye jigging and decided to haul out the trolling rods. That got me another shortie on a "slow death" rig. A bit later a rod went down hard and I was sure I had caught the bottom. It was going so hard that it took a minute to get it out of the holder and get things under control. I finally figured out that it was a big fish, maybe the biggest Walleye I've ever seen in there. As he finally rose to the surface that distinctive puke orange brown of a big ole' carp came into view. I could see that the line was emerging from his dorsal fin so he had full use of his power to pull me around. I had to use the net to keep from breaking my rod. Once in the boat there was no sign of the crankbait that had been on that line and the snap swivel was hooked into the front of the dorsal fin. I don't know how stuff like that happens but it sure keeps things interesting. He measured at 26 inches with a girth about 15 to 18 inches which puts him between 7 - 10 pounds. He's back in the drink to give someone else a heart attack.

I pulled up by 10:00 because the temp was getting too hot and the fishing was not. I may be about done for a while. The jig bite has vanished for now and I'm really not that good at trolling. We'll play it by ear.

MC


----------



## bwhntr4168

That’s pretty cool! Amazing how those things happen!


----------



## All Thumbs

a fish ohio carp - good job


----------



## BlueBoat98

All Thumbs said:


> a fish ohio carp - good job


HA! I hadn't thought of that but FO size for Carp is 28". Also, I know snagging wouldn't be a legal catch for most species. Is it for Carp?

MC


----------



## All Thumbs

a lot of opinions on that one - since you released him, i would say it was a good catch - if you kept him, i don't know - just my opinion


----------



## polebender

The COCC crappie tournament was held at C.J. yesterday. The crappie bite has been really hot lately. My fishing partner(deerfarmer) and I fished last Thursday and caught 85. We caught pretty close to that amount yesterday. Most all the other teams caught just as many. The problem is that the crappies were all whites with not much weight to them. The biggest crappie was over 12” and only weighed .82 lbs. They say there are black crappies in there? We have fished there for the last month (which was the first time we had ever fished C.J.) and have not caught one black crappie. No one else caught any blacks either. The lake has a great population of crappies and is a fun place to fish. I will say however, it is probably the best lake in the state for white bass fishing on both quality and quantity!


----------



## Bob Owens

BlueBoat98 said:


> HA! I hadn't thought of that but FO size for Carp is 28". Also, I know snagging wouldn't be a legal catch for most species. Is it for Carp?
> 
> MC


I would think since you can shoot carp with a bow then it would be alright to snag be them.


----------



## Bob Owens

polebender said:


> The COCC crappie tournament was held at C.J. yesterday. The crappie bite has been really hot lately. My fishing partner(deerfarmer) and I fished last Thursday and caught 85. We caught pretty close to that amount yesterday. Most all the other teams caught just as many. The problem is that the crappies were all whites with not much weight to them. The biggest crappie was over 12” and only weighed .82 lbs. They say there are black crappies in there? We have fished there for the last month (which was the first time we had ever fished C.J.) and have not caught one black crappie. No one else caught any blacks either. The lake has a great population of crappies and is a fun place to fish. I will say however, it is probably the best lake in the state for white bass fishing on both quality and quantity!


As far as I know there are no black Crappie in C J . I have been crappCr fishing there for 5 years and never caught one.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

has anyone had any success using 20 or 30 jet divers and stinger spoons like at Erie?


----------



## brandtcountry

Saugeye Tom said:


> has anyone had any success using 20 or 30 jet divers and stinger spoons like at Erie?


Yes especially this time of yr just above the thermocline


----------



## brandtcountry

Bob Owens said:


> As far as I know there are no black Crappie in C J . I have been crappCr fishing there for 5 years and never caught one.


I caught a nice one last yr by accident. Flicker minnows


----------



## brandtcountry

One thing I haven't caught in there is Perch. Has anybody had any luck catching them?


----------



## BlueBoat98

brandtcountry said:


> One thing I haven't caught in there is Perch. Has anybody had any luck catching them?


Oh, yes. There are a lot of perch in there but I've never seen one over 8", usually they're smaller than that. Years ago guys talked of Jumbo Perch being taken in the fall but I've never seen one. Many caught Walleyes will barf up a partially digested Perch in the livewell. Those little ones are tremendous bait stealers but you hook one now and then.

I have also caught the occasional Black Crappie but it's not common. As many Crappies, and White Bass, as are caught on Walleye rigs I figured that guys actually targeting them would do well. I'm guessing the size is down this time of year because many thousand "keeper" fish have been harvested by now. I catch a 14 or more nearly every year, but only in May or early June.

MC


----------



## rutty

BlueBoat98 said:


> HA! I hadn't thought of that but FO size for Carp is 28". Also, I know snagging wouldn't be a legal catch for most species. Is it for Carp?
> 
> MC


Carp are legal to snag.


----------



## polebender

brandtcountry said:


> One thing I haven't caught in there is Perch. Has anybody had any luck catching them?


We caught quite a few while crappie fishing. But as stated they were all very small!


----------



## linebacker43

brandtcountry said:


> One thing I haven't caught in there is Perch. Has anybody had any luck catching them?


Caught a ton of them while ice fishing this past winter, out of all of them I may have kept 3 that may have been worth running a knife through.


----------



## brandtcountry

linebacker43 said:


> Caught a ton of them while ice fishing this past winter, out of all of them I may have kept 3 that may have been worth running a knife through.


Wow I didn't know they were in there like that. I might go after them tomorrow they have too be some bigguns in there somewhere.


----------



## fishdealer04

brandtcountry said:


> Wow I didn't know they were in there like that. I might go after them tomorrow they have too be some bigguns in there somewhere.


I got into a huge school of them last year over by the beach. Marked them on my side imaging and was hoping they were crappie but ended up being perch. My wife and I were catching them one after the other dropping minnows down. Spent about 20 minutes and then moved on. Biggest one we caught was 5".


----------



## brandtcountry

fishdealer04 said:


> I got into a huge school of them last year over by the beach. Marked them on my side imaging and was hoping they were crappie but ended up being perch. My wife and I were catching them one after the other dropping minnows down. Spent about 20 minutes and then moved on. Biggest one we caught was 5".


Were they right off the bottom?


----------



## fishdealer04

Bottom to about 8 ft up. It was a perch ball You could see on side and down imaging.


----------



## BlueBoat98

Well, I wasn't going to go but the weather was so good and I had nightcrawlers so off I went at sunrise today. Mine was the first boat to get wet but a couple of others came in basically at the same time. One guy started his little Evinrude up on dry land for some reason. I didn't say anything but had to bite my tongue. I went to one of my normal spots which was very quiet for a while. Finally got a good tap and pulled a fat 17.5" Walleye, my first in 2 weeks. Nothing more there so I moved and starting getting enough Crappies, Kitties and short Walleyes to keep me interested for a while. I had trolling gear on board but didn't do it because the wind was just bad enough to mess me up more than usual. Fish were in good shape so I released them. I pulled up at 10:20 and still have a box of worms left!

Conditions were nice with 80° water temp and a nice breeze causing a chop. Trouble was it was out of the East again. Probable rain for the next several days and I suspect that my troller batteries are about done in their 7th season. We'll play it by ear.

MC


----------



## Troy Dave

Started around 6:45 and fished till 2. Water temp on the trolling motor was 78. Not much on a jig and worm, a few gills a crappie and several small cats. Caught 1 small eye on a rippin rap, 9 small eyes, a 16, 20 and 22" casting and hopping a shiver minnow along. I didn't want to clean any today so all were returned.
Was a very pleasant with the cloud cover and hardly anyone fishing and only a few pleasure boats later in the day. I came prepared to troll a crankbait if I had to but fortunately never had to resort to that.


----------



## Troy Dave

Was out this morning till around noon. There was a nice light breeze in the morning but it died out around 10:30 and it started getting hot. Ended up catching ten eyes. All small but three. A 16, 19 and 24". Water temp was 73 first thing and up to 77 when we left. I brought a longer rod and the next size up reel with faster pickup today. Did not have to work as hard as last week hopping the bait back. Last week I was using my vertical jigging set up. The rod is only 6 1/2 ft and the reel is a 25 series so I had to do a lot if fast pumping and reeling. Too much work. Today was much more relaxing.


----------



## Troy Dave

Not as much luck today, only 5 1/2 short eyes. One was only 4" long so it counts as half a fish. Did catch a 29" flathead. I was starting a retrieve when I felt a couple light jerks and a solid hit. When I set the hook and held the rod back there was no movement so I figured I was hooked on some line. Moved up to the spot, reeled in the slack line and lifted the rod again to get tension so I could put my plug knocker on and the line started moving. At first I thought it was the wind moving the boat but then it changed directions. I realized there was a fish on and it probably was a big cat since it moved so slow. Spent the next 10 minuets just holding the rod and keeping the line away from the motors and from getting under the boat until the fish finally stayed up long enough to get the net under it. Can't do much with a catfish that size on a med light rod other keep some pressure on and wait.


----------



## BlueBoat98

Glad you're getting something, Dave. Guess I'll have to learn about Shiver Minnows! That 4" fish is probably a "young of the year" - future of the place. Did you get a picture of that Flattie? There are still guys who insist there aren't any in there. I got a Blue last year about 17 inches or so and a small Flathead years ago. Never anything approaching 29"


----------



## Bob Owens

BlueBoat98 said:


> Glad you're getting something, Dave. Guess I'll have to learn about Shiver Minnows! That 4" fish is probably a "young of the year" - future of the place. Did you get a picture of that Flattie? There are still guys who insist there aren't any in there. I got a Blue last year about 17 inches or so and a small Flathead years ago. Never anything approaching 29"


I caught a blue about 3 weeks ago trolling and it weighed 9.6 pounds.


----------



## Troy Dave

No pictures, my camera takes 35mm film and I am the only person in my entire family, extended or otherwise who does not own or desire a cell phone or any other mobile electronic devise.


----------



## jig head

I got to witness Troy Dave land that monster catfish. We watched with anticipation to see what he was hauling in. Great job landing that beast by yourself Dave.


----------



## Troy Dave

I figured it was gong to be tuff today when there was only one other boat on the water this morning and only two more showed up by 7:30. Maybe that's why no one has posted for the last couple of weeks. I snagged a cat and a small eye in the tail, a bluegill in the side and caught two small eyes, all on a shiver minnow. Caught a crappie and five* tiny* bluegills jigging a spoon. My partner caught three white bass, a crappie and two bluegills on a spoon and a cat on a countdown rapala. Not a lot to show for seven hours of fishing. It is getting to be that time of year for CJ for me. If I have to work that hard for a few small fish I might as well work hard for one really big fish and concentrate on musky at Caesars Creek until it's time for fall saugeye at Indian. I will say that this year has been the best walleye fishing in total numbers I have had at CJ in probably the last three or four years.


----------



## brandtcountry

My buddy and his friend both limited out today at Cj Brown he was in a white Lund the pictures are on facebook page. All caught trolling.


----------



## Bob Owens

brandtcountry said:


> My buddy and his friend both limited out today at Cj Brown he was in a white Lund the pictures are on facebook page. All caught trolling.


What faceFacepage if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## brandtcountry

either Ofn or cj brown fishing page they also posted some Slab Crappie over 14 inches also caught trolling 10-14 ft deep I guess its time to buy some fresh trolling batteries


----------

